# Dakota 2012 Model



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all , just wondering if anyone had a picture of a new Dakota with bike rack fixed on rear ?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If it's like my 2012 apache 700 and has the spare wheel fitted on the back. I have heard they are very high and hard to lift bikes up onto them... 
Especially if your like me and have little legs..  
Luckily I located a s/hand towbar and use a towball mounted rack, I can reach that easy enough. :lol:

There's a pic here on ebay..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiamma-Ca...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item35b601341c


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Bike Fack*

Hi there, no picture but a mate has got new dakota, and the rack is fitted so high he can not reach it, so he put bikes on scooter rack.
Eddie.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Bike Fack*



MYFANWY1 said:


> Hi there, no picture but a mate has got new dakota, and the rack is fitted so high he can not reach it, so he put bikes on scooter rack.
> Eddie.


Thanks for the info 
I'm 6'2 so maybe ok but would be nice to see a picture of the Fiamma rack in place just to make sure


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The picture is shown on the ebay link...
Lifting the bikes on maybe isn't so bad but trying to reach up to the securing bars could be...


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

tonka said:


> The picture is shown on the ebay link...
> Lifting the bikes on maybe isn't so bad but trying to reach up to the securing bars could be...


Good point about the securing bar , maybe a lightweight step will help if it's an issue

Thanks all.


----------



## giddy1515 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi I am collecting my Apache 700 in a couple of weeks which has the same rack height problem and so I am going to fit a tow bar and Thule tow bar rack.
Let us know how you decide to proceed.
Kind Regards
Adrian


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

giddy1515 said:


> Hi I am collecting my Apache 700 in a couple of weeks which has the same rack height problem and so I am going to fit a tow bar and Thule tow bar rack.
> Let us know how you decide to proceed.
> Kind Regards
> Adrian


Good idea - Have your priced this combo up ????


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, 
We also went down the route of a tow bar mounted bike rack on our Autotrail Apache 700.

Excellent combination and to give you some idea of costs.......Tow Bar with electrics £490.00 

We opted for the Thule EuroClassic 929 G6 LED. Which is a 3 bike carrier and rated for the heavier electric bikes. Cost.....around £360.00

Hope this helps

Regards

Nidge


----------

